
Harmful Workload Generator for PostgreSQL - tirumaraiselvan
https://github.com/lesovsky/noisia
======
jaybna
Some of my own code did all of this all by itself...

------
anticristi
Awesome tool! It's like Chaos Monkey for your ACID database. I am kind of
hoping it could steer conversation into making DBs more "idiot proof". Pushing
some code (or making a "manual data fix") that in rare conditions
inadvertently locks the production database is no fun.

------
jmiserez
Interesting. How does this compare to just generating generic system load
(e.g. running some benchmark)?

~~~
samokhvalov
Well, this tool is extremely useful when you want, for example, to test your
monitoring system or other observability tools to understand how "bad" cases
will be really visible in them.

Of course, it should not be used in production.

Also, it's a good idea to use it for training of DBA / DBRE / SRE engineers to
practice various cases and improve their diagnostics skills.

Regular benchmarks could have something like this embedded, I think. Postgres
standard tool, pgbench, doesn't have it now. But I doubt "harmful workload"
would be really useful when we test systems to see their max throughput /
lowest latencies for particular workload.

------
Fr33maan
starred, Im curious if it could run concurrently with a standard tool to see
impact on performances.

------
kevteev
Cool tool to test implementation of graceful degradation in the service and
between services

~~~
samokhvalov
Great idea! Do you think such kinds of tests could be fully automated
(executed in CI)?

